# Sabrinita raggiunge i 2000 post



## femmejolie

Sabri, Zorionak! (Complimenti!/Congratulazioni!/ Auguri!)
Qual è la differenza fra queste 3?  

Euskaraz hitz egiten duzunez oso ona zarela esango dizut.
Non mi spiego come nessuno si sia ricordato di te e ti abbia aperto un thread perché te lo meriti.

Sei molto brava, sei grande e mi sei simpatica. Continua ad essere come sei, e se a qualcuno non piace peggio per lui.
Sei molto intelligente e furba, sei una gran persona, e collaborare con te non potrebbe che farmi piacere! 
In definitiva, eres cojonuda!! 
*¡Complimentoni , Sab!*
*Sei grande!*


----------



## saia

Complimentoni anche da parte mia! 
Ciao Sabri.


----------



## rocamadour

*Ehi, ci sono anch'io! Tantissimi complimenti e... scusa il ritardo. *

*Spero di farmi perdonare con questi:*


----------



## tie-break

wow 2000 post è un bel numero!
Auguroni 
Bacino a destra o a sinistra?   (non trovo più la discussione   )


----------



## sabrinita85

Grazie!!

@ Femme: grazie mille, sto apprendendo molto da te! Anche tu sei cojonuda e il forum di ita-spa si fa sempre più interessante con te.

@ Roca: bellissimi questi fiori! Grazie davvero! Anche per i tuoi preziosi apporti.

@ Tie: hehe, bacino a destra!!! Sempre a destra in Italia!  (Il 3d dovrebbe stare nella sezione culturale!)


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Feliz Postiversario, Sabrinita!*

Espero que nos podamos "ver" más seguido en tus siguiente mil posts.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti Sabri!!


----------



## irene.acler

_*Complimentoni, Sabri!! Continua così! *_


----------



## TrentinaNE

Tanti auguri per il tuo secondo "postiversario"!   

Mangiamo o beviamo?   

Complimenti,
Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

Congrats and thanks for everything!


----------



## lazarus1907

Lamento no poder felicitar en italiano, pero para mí esta dama (espero) es un ejemplo claro de español correcto y de ejemplo para los que quieren perfeccionar este idioma. Todos los comentarios que he visto eran inteligentes, educados y documentados.

¡Enhorabuena y por favor continúa escribiendo!


----------



## Cecilio

*ENHORABUENA, SABRI !!

VALES MUCHO
*​
En la Ciudad Eterna o en tierras leonesas, siempre dispuesta a ayudar a los demás y a aprender. ¡Menuda forera estás hecha!


----------



## Rayines

*¡Congratulazioni, Sabrinita!  *


(Noto que casi todos usan "complimenti") .


----------



## Giannaclaudia

*Complimenti! *


----------



## _forumuser_

Tanti auguri!


----------



## magdala

Hola Sabrinita!
Enhorabuena  por tu postiversario y aunque no paso mucho por el foro italiano-español, siempre que lo hago estás presente y ofreciendo tus préstamos con educación, humildad y dulzura. 
Me gusta este avatar tuyo pero el anterior no estaba nada mal!
Complimenti e a presto!


----------



## Jana337

Ti auguro un buon soggiorno in Spagna ma non dimenticare il forum, OK?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Una _paella_ di congratulazioni, olé.


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSABRI !!*​


----------



## sabrinita85

Sono davvero lusingata da tutti questi messaggi.
Davvero grazie mates! 

Estoy verdaderamente muy contenta por el cariño que me demonstráis. Gracias de corazón.


----------



## chics

Felicidades, Sabrinilla!!!
(y no corras tanto, que me ganas).


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Muchas felicidades, Sabrinita.


----------



## Saoul

Devo decisamente guardare più spesso le Congrats! 

In ritardissimo, ma complimenti!


----------



## valy822

A chi lo dici Saoul!! 
*BRAVISSIMA SABRI, SEI GRANDE, TANTISSIMI COMPLIMENTI!!! *


----------



## danalto

....pant! Pant! Con La Lingua Di Fuori, Ma Arrivo Anche Ioooooo!!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Ancora grazie mille!

Divento rossa!


----------

